# Baby laying on my bladder :(



## Lalababy2010

The last week or so the baby has been laying right across my bladder and it's really getting uncomfortable now :( 
I could drink just the littlest bit of drink and go to the toilet about 3 times in an hour and it's really getting annoying now.

It's got to the point now when i sit down im perfectly fine but as soon as i stand up it feels like i haven't been to the toilet for about 2 hours and it turns out it's just a little dribble.. 

Hopefully the baby decides to move in a different position and then i'll get back to normal :D ''Yeah Right'' lol..


----------



## DazedConfused

We hear you sista! Damn babies >_>


----------



## mayb_baby

Could be a urine infection hun it does sound like one xxx


----------



## Lalababy2010

No it's not a urine infection because it doesn't sting or anything.. But if it does proceed i will take a trip to the doctors to make sure :D xx


----------



## shimmy

Lol my little boy did this too from 18 wks to a few days ago, finally moved woohooo!!!:happydance:


----------



## MrsEngland

Just wait until your 33 weeks and got a 5lb baby pushing their head against your bladder lol! 
On the plus side as baby moves up it'll give your bladder a break for a bit hun.


----------



## EffyKat

I hear you on that one. Adam loves to rest on my bladder. It only gets worse as they get bigger. Once he made me pee myself just after I'd been to the toilet because he'd squashed a bit of my bladder and then released it just after I'd been. I was so embarrassed.


----------



## Tanara

_I agree what til your in the 30's then complain, Not only is a head resting on it, and them punching you in the bladder, there's also a crazy amount of pressure. _


----------



## MrsEngland

Joys of late pregnancy! I honestly think my bladder is gunna be sooo relieved when shes born that its not being squished any more!


----------

